# Amanda Seyfried spricht über Sex im Film



## krawutz (20 Feb. 2013)

Zu ihrer Rolle in dem Film "Inferno - A Linda Lovelace Story" über den Pornostar Linda Lovelace befragt, sagte Amanda Seyfried der Boulevardzeitung "The Sun" :

*"Sex in Filmen sollte nicht eine so große Sache sein. Jeder macht es, also warum diese Befangenheit ? Hollywood-Filme sind voller Gewalt. Aber wir sind prüde, wenn es um Sex geht."*

Selbst wenn ich es gewollt hätte - ich hätte es nicht besser sagen können.:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (20 Feb. 2013)

Jetzt frag ich mich, wieviel Sex sie im Film praktiziert und wo ihre Grenzen sind


----------



## Max100 (20 Feb. 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich mich, wieviel Sex sie im Film praktiziert und wo ihre Grenzen sind




Sagte sie doch, liegt doch nicht an ihr, sondern an der prüden Gesellschaft im Amiland


----------



## Chamser81 (20 Feb. 2013)

Meine Rede! Im Ami-Land kann fast jeder Honk mit einer Waffe rumlaufen und somit potentiell einen Amoklauf begehen. Aber wehe eine Frau zeigt mal etwas ganz natürliches wie eine Brust! Um Himmels Willen da bricht diese scheinheilige Gesellschaft dort halb zusammen!


----------



## Death Row (20 Feb. 2013)

Sie soll nicht über Sex reden, sondern es auch machen. Ich will nicht, dass wie bei Spring Breakers nur die Rachel ihre Brüste zeigt.


----------



## comatron (21 Feb. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich will nicht, dass wie bei Spring Breakers nur die Rachel ihre Brüste zeigt.



Ist ja auch die unbekannteste aus dem Quartett.


----------

